# Is this the right place to post this?



## MedPretzel (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi!


I have recently bought some second-hand (used) wine bottles that have the Grolsch-style flippy-thingies on it, but they do not have any washers. Since I have absolutely no experience in this, I have to ask some probably dummy questions:


1.) Are there different sizes to these washers?


2.) If so, how do I know which ones I need?


2.) George? I looked on your online-catalog and didn't notice them. Do you carry them? 





Thanks, and sorry to butt in on the beer forum, but it just seemed more likely that I could find the answer here.










Martina


----------



## Jackie (Aug 18, 2005)

Martina,


You probably already found what you need. Ididn't know they made wine bottles with the swing top. I have some of the 16oz grolsch growler beer bottles and love them.


Here's a 2 litre beer bottle but if it looks like what you have, they sell the gaskets and show the diameter if you want to check with George on it. If you do a search on gasket you'll see all they have.


http://www.thegrape.net/browse.cfm/4,10250.htm*Edited by: Jackie *


----------

